# 2007 Altima Remote start



## jkalert (Nov 15, 2013)

Has anyone installed a remote start on an Altima with the smart key. Wondering how it would go with it having the smart key.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

They are known to cause problems with other systems. Will cause random MIL's


----------



## jkalert (Nov 15, 2013)

Outkast -Thanks for input, that's kinda what I was afraid of. I was told about a system that plugs into the computer, I'm goingnin tomorrow to talk with them about this system.


----------



## jkalert (Nov 15, 2013)

Outkast said:


> They are known to cause problems with other systems. Will cause random MIL's


The system that I have been referred to is from Directed Electronics, it is a "Plug & Play" system.
Here is a link to the t-harness for this system:
NISS3HT T-Harness


----------

